# Finding Adders in Somerset



## samstrawbridge

I feel like getting out and doing a bit of field herping, I've not been out actively looking for anything before, but I'm really keen try and find some Adders, trouble is I have no idea where I would be likely of finding something. I know they are likely to be out basking in the sun or under corrugated steel. But do they prefer fields, or woods or would they be chilling in the bit in between? Can anyone give me any advice to improve my chances of finding this amazing , or even better any local hotspots 


----------



## HABU

i'll be out herping for the first time here this year... later this week...

happy hunting!

woods with some water would be good... early morning to noon... trash is good... old boards... good food supply... open areas near woodland... just some advice for snakes like adders...

take a camera and snap some pics if you find stuff... i'll do the same...

it'll be fun... compare notes...

not many herpers here on this forum... everything is captive...

also... walk lightly... scan the areas... look for shapes, patterns and colors...

i love herping... i hope to have a good year this year...


----------



## samstrawbridge

Thanks Habu I'll be sure to take a camera, I'm going to do some research tonight and try to find some spots which may have some potential, withthe water around, I'm thinking off the track down one of the more remote parts of the canal near here. Going to try and get out this weekend (weather permitting) would definatley be good to compare are finds an I can always admire your photos if I'm not lucky on the first trip .


----------



## samstrawbridge

Any Local Knowledge of good places to start would be very helpful, I'm thinking about the North Petherton area by the canal at the moment


----------

